# So.... what is everyone's favorite AFCI breaker



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Been doing a little bit of everything of late, some CH, Siemens, QO, problems seemed to have settled down.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> So.... what's everyone's favorite AFCI breaker?


This kind:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The cheapest. Around here, that sure as %$#@ isn't QO.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> This kind:


sorry, thats not an AFCI


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

papaotis said:


> sorry, thats not an AFCI


Yes, Forrest, I know.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

personally, i think they are ALL overpriced junk! ben using square d and havent had any issues yet


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

For the Canadians out there, I was told at the supplier that Siemens was going to raise their price for AFCI breakers by $20 ea at the end of the February, beginning of March.

Typically Siemens has been the lowest cost breaker out of all the major players... I guess they figure if nobody will come down in price, why should they leave cash on the table.

Cheers
John


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Whichever one I don't have to trouble shoot after I get paid.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

GE, totally engineered to do nothing at all...~CS~


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Maj, maybe you should try a different camera angle


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> Maj, maybe you should try a different camera angle


Done and done!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*One arc could be larger And one arc could be small
And the ones that nema sells you Don't do anything at all
Go ask UL .... they be ten feet tall


And if you go chasing callbacks And your profits start to fall
Tell 'em a hookah-smoking CMP Has given you the call
Call UL .....the lectric end all


NEMA men on the chessboard Get up and tell you where to go
And they're all glad their simulator Is the testing lab creedo
Go ask UL......I think they'll know

When logic and statistics have sadly all been led
And the CSPC is talking backwards
And those glowing terms are still red 
Remember what the sparky said
You're still dead
You're still dead....

*:whistling2::no::jester::jester::no::laughing:
~C(_w/apologies to Jefferson Airplane,and all their fans_)S~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

As a huge Jefferson Airplane fan I resent this ....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Whichever one I don't have to trouble shoot after I get paid.


Like it, I was thinking the ones I don't need to install.:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> GE, totally engineered to do nothing at all...~CS~


Except when they fail right out of the box. 2 AFCI breakers and 4 GFCI breakers, DOA or dead within days of installation.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Except when they fail right out of the box. 2 AFCI breakers and 4 GFCI breakers, DOA or dead within days of installation.


Any recalls coming you think?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Great waste of time, love callbacks.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> Except when they fail right out of the box. 2 AFCI breakers and 4 GFCI breakers, DOA or dead within days of installation.


Had the same experience with them. Randomly trip and wont reset, DOA, or a loose internal connection.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> Got myself into a fun one, guys! Removing aluminum wiring and moving a panel out of a closet! Gonna have to go AFCI on this one to get the city's approval.... What brand AFCI breaker should I be putting in?
> 
> Looks like the thing to get would be a Sq D QO?
> 
> ...


Siemens is the only one I haven't had trouble with.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

CH CH work well.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just about everyone has dropped Siemens around here. Have to go way out of the way to get it! Probably going to go square D on this one. The other panels in the house are, might as well make them match I guess since they are all terrible!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Siemens has become a largely Home Depot and Lowes thing around me. Happy someone carries them. Forget which supplier actually has them. I do need them because there are plenty of Siemens panels out there.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just had to put in a ch dp 15 afci......in a Tiiiiiiiiny box. Hope they never call me for nuisance trips!


----------



## cl2sparky (Jan 3, 2017)

HOM. For Mr, and my Company, they have made the inovations!!!

Sent from my 1911-A1


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sq D homeline has worked well for us. Not sure if you're installing a new panel, but the plug on ones are sure nice to install. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just ordered the PoN Squirrel D panel today! Went with QO, it will be a sub and the service is QO, I like them to match. Already got the arc faults, plug on neutral seems to be the way to go, haven't had to put one in yet, looks like the panel will be nice and clean without pigtails.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Can't go wrong with the SQD plug on breakers.... it's worth the extra money for less of a hassle.

I am though slightly suspect of the actual long term viability of that clip as a neutral connection. I just installed a panel this week and the breakers all seemed a bit sloppy fitting... I just have this uneasy felling about them.

Just remove the pigtail and have the breakers clip for standard and on AFCI/GFCI have a bolt on type configuration.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

here we go again! homeline panel in new part of house, been installed and working fine for 8 months. yesterday it decided to trip and wont reset. i unplugged everything in the room and it reset, but plug in ANYTHING and it trips. it did stay on for a little while with one LED light on, then tripped. replaced it with new one, same problem. WTF what do i do next? dont have access to megger.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You gotta order that cheap ass meg that Mike suggests....supco m500.
You think anything new has changed that could be messing with your ct?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> You gotta order that cheap ass meg that Mike suggests....supco m500.
> You think anything new has changed that could be messing with your ct?


There is pretty much no reason an electrician can't afford this and shouldn't have it available to them....

https://www.amazon.com/Supco-M500-Insulation-Electronic-Megohmmeter/dp/B004OMAWIA


----------

